# Play some music to pass the time...



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

*Play some music and keep em coming!*


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

Hang in there Tony…you got this.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Hang in there Tony…you got this.
> - gbear


I got this! 
The neighbors love me! They threw a brick through my window so they could hear the music better!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

One of my all time favorites.










For the blue minded (hard times)


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> One of my all time favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 It never gets old!

If this one doesn't set your soul on fire….you don't have one!
Humble Pie cover by two incredible artists!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> If this one doesn t set your soul on fire….you don t have one!
> Humble Pie cover by two incredible artists!
> 
> - Tony_S


Liked it, she's got some Janis Joplin genes in her.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow Tony! You have great taste in music!
Never saw Beth Hart with Joe, but have seen Joe many times. Saw Greg before he died, and have seen Neil also.
This is music pon my thumb drive in my truck.
How about Derek Trucks?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm Jealous! Never seen Joe. One of the best guitarists in the world.
Saw Beth Hart only once. 10-12 years ago in New Orleans. The two of them make a badass team.
I love Derek Trucks as well.

Love me some old ZZ…badass Billy Gibbons

That guitar is so dirty. That guitar has been up all night drinking whiskey, smoking Marlboros, and there are two young ladies in a state of dishabille lying on the bed. And that guitar is about to go to work and replace the transmission on a 59 Chevy Impala…Thats how dirty that guitar is.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Gary Moore


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Saw ZZ several times. Last one was at Palms Casino in Las Vegas about 4-5 years ago. They are excellent entertainment, as well as good music. It was a fun concert! I think Kenny Wayne was at that one.

I went to Bakersfield, CA once to see Bonamassa. Not much else to see in Bakersfield.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

damn thats some bad ass music guys,if that doesn't get you trough this ******************** nothing will.rock on.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

More Bonamassa….
Deep Purple cover with a bunch of awesome artists. I love watching these guys…

Big Gary Moore fan also LeeRoy!


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Gary Moore is also on my thumb drive. How about Peter Green? Yeah, buddy! Oh, also Buddy Guy. Seen him so many times I can't count!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> More Bonamassa….
> Deep Purple cover with a bunch of awesome artists. I love watching these guys…
> 
> - Tony_S


Bad ass!


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Also don't want to forget Rory Gallagher and Alvin Lee.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Also don't want to forget Rory Gallagher and Alvin Lee.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Saw Rory at the LV Routunda when the Deep Purple riot broke out.
Legend for sure.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

This is AWESOME!
Warning! If you have a problem with fowl language, *DON'T WATCH THIS VIDEO!*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

what fowl language-lol.i agree stay the [email protected]$k at home if you can.good one tony.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> This is AWESOME!
> Warning! If you have a problem with fowl language, *DON T WATCH THIS VIDEO!*
> 
> - Tony_S


Agreed. Thanks for that!!!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Truer words couldn't be spoken…or sang! Made me laugh like hell!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I liked it, but it made me feel guilty. 
Although, it's probably better for everybody that I go to my shop and be alone all day.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I liked it, but it made me feel guilty.
> Although, it s probably better for everybody that I go to my shop and be alone all day.
> - LeeRoyMan


One of those days?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

More badassedness…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

doesn't get much badasser than a little stevie to kill some virus.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

You going back to work Monday?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Absolutely! And I couldn't be happier about it!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Flyin down the Highway on the way there….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Absolutely! And I couldn t be happier about it!
> 
> - Tony_S


Better take a fire hose with you.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

:<))


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm a country music fan. Give me some Dolly, George Strait, Merle, Willie, Waylon, Oak ridge Boys, Charlie Daniels the good stuff!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

This is one song that will make you think, and allowed me to discover Kettle One Vodka


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

A little off topic:

I can highly recommend the Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers documentary. From the beginning to the Travelling Willburys, and all the remakable things Tom accomplished in between. It is 4hrs long. Up on Youtube.

He fought the Boss, and he won.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> A little off topic:
> 
> I can highly recommend the Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers documentary. From the beginning to the Travelling Willburys, and all the remakable things Tom accomplished in between. It is 4hrs long. Up on Youtube.
> 
> ...


It's music…so it's not off topic.
I think I might have that one saved on Netflix? Among about 300 other's that I haven't watched yet? lol!
I love documentaries about bands/musicians. They give you a completely different perspective beyond the mainstream bs that you hear and see.
Being a HUGE Stones fan, one of my favorites is Keith Richards 'Under the influence'. I initially avoided watching it because the title leads you to believe it's about Richards' well known 'habits'. 
Not at all…barely a mention of drugs. It's all about his own personal musical influences throughout his life. 
Gotta say…he's probably the coolest 75 year old to walk the streets. Incredibly talented man.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's one for you Bob.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

One of their best…...and I do…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I m a country music fan. Give me some Dolly, George Strait, Merle, Willie, Waylon, Oak ridge Boys, Charlie Daniels the good stuff!
> 
> - BurlyBob


i like some good country myself.did you see joe diffe just died from the virus,only 61.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

one for Bob now :






one for Larry now :


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> one for Bob now :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good ones tony thats one of the best renditions of the sound of silence ive heard.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Randy Rhoads on the guitar


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Getcha groovin…


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> good ones tony thats one of the best renditions of the sound of silence ive heard.
> 
> - pottz


yes not many remakes out there here only one more I love :




enjoy :<))


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Randy Rhoads on the guitar
> - LeeRoyMan


I grew up on Sabbath…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> good ones tony thats one of the best renditions of the sound of silence ive heard.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Grew up on Metallica as well!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Never gets old…


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

another remake for Larry *(Uncensored version)*






AC/DC never disappoints Tony :<))


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

And mellow it back out again…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> another remake for Larry *(Uncensored version)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned something today….I didn't know this was a cover. Probably because I've never liked John Lennon, or the Beatles I guess.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> And mellow it back out again…
> 
> - Tony_S


Like it, going to play the 50+ Mix, be back in a couple of days.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I learned something today….I didn t know this was a cover. Probably because I ve never liked John Lennon, or the Beatles I guess.
> 
> - Tony_S


I didnt either Buddy :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

For Tony_S.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I really don't care for big hair bands. These guys are an exception.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> For Tony_S.
> - Hammerthumb


Good stuff Paul. 
I watched a documentary on netflix about Ginger Baker(drummer) Interesting to say the least. Dude was(is) bat******************** crazy. Awesome drummer though.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

More Hippy music..


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

More guitar magic.
Can't imagine what Stevie would have come up with in the last 20 years.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

"Midnight Rider"


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

:<))


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Who?





He kills it on the harmonica !


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

You got to have this one in your collection, well, just because.





along with back door man


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

So we talked Eric Clapton, Steve Winwood, and Ginger Baker. So here they are with Ric Grech. The first superband.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Who loves The Who LeeRoy…I do, but I love the Guess Who too!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Guess WHO was GR8 band

heres one a little long but good jamming


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Takes me places…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Guess WHO was GR8 band
> 
> heres one a little long but good jamming
> 
> ...


HA! I was just listening to this at the shop this afternoon!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe a little soothing B.T.O.

Followed by a bit of Blackfoot

Followed by a bit of Molly Hatchet…
Followed by a bit of The Outlaws..
Alice Cooper's Brutal Planet..
Use your Illusion II

That should be enough for starters….


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i forgot about blackfoot


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Sweet Home Chicago





War Pigs anyone?




Saw them at the LV Convention Center Rotunda (Too much Vodka that night)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmm, about about a bit of Humble Pie?

Thirty days in the hole….
Careful with that Newcastle Brown….it can sure knock you down….


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome tunes boys!
Keep em coming!!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

He just grinned and shook my hand….no was all he said…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> (Too much Vodka that night)
> - LeeRoyMan


Thats why I stopped drinking Vodka. I get in a lot less trouble drinking Tequila….I think…?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

From my last playlist:
Limp Bizkit, Waylon Jennings, Tupac, Clint Black, Rammstein, Rick Ross, Conway Twitty, Nirvana, Rage Against the Machine, Southern Culture on the Skids, Bell Biv DeVoe, and Joe Diffie - RIP.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> (Too much Vodka that night)
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Thats why I stopped drinking Vodka. I get in a lot less trouble drinking Tequila….I think…?
> ...


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks for posting this Tony_S
I'm not much of a music buff, (radio in the shop is enough for me) 
but these songs bring back a lot of memories.

The Pusher


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> (Too much Vodka that night)
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Thats why I stopped drinking Vodka. I get in a lot less trouble drinking Tequila….I think…?
> ...


John Lee Hooker is just Badass cool….


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Thanks for posting this Tony_S
> I m not much of a music buff, (radio in the shop is enough for me)
> but these songs bring back a lot of memories.
> 
> ...


I'm the polar opposite…music crazy and I hate the radio. 
Yep…lots of memories…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Always loved this one..


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

You should make a CD of all the above songs,..... and any that are added later!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Strange no ones posted any Floyd!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> You should make a CD of all the above songs,..... and any that are added later!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I think you just forgot that you're a music buff! lol!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

From what is probably the best 'classic rock' album of all time!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> You should make a CD of all the above songs,..... and any that are added later!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> ...


Frankenstein…...

I've seen them together, and Johnny by himself. 
When I saw Johnny it looked like he was going to die at any moment, but the dude could still play.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Do NOT work in the shop…with Bolero playing…hard to get a plane to move like that….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Steely Dan


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

A couple from the Doobie Brothers


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Good picks! See! You got this!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

More Lizzy…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

How about a feel good video?





And another piono mamajamma


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats awesome Mads! That was exactly me a week ago!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Good mamajamma's LR! It's unbelievable that so many people can walk past something like that and not even so much as turn their heads….it's a shame.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Lookin for my street corner girl…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome Lynyrd Skynyrd cover….


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Live it…


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Whats the Story Tony ? where you overseas when they introduced Quarantining? I got lots of mates having to Quarantine in Australia and in Hong Kong, In Hong Kong one mate his wife and three kids had to sit at home with position monitored wristbands on. I asked him what time happy hour starts each day his reply religiously at 4pm or earlier if the kids are pissing me off.
Both HK and Australia had random police checks that the quarantining was being done correctly.
My happy hour generally starts at 4 but fortunately I am not under Quarantine.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Not much of a story. No monitored wrist bands or anything. No screwing around in 'places of business' though. I got a minor cold about 3 weeks ago, and it was game over. Not allowed back in the building for 2 weeks.
I've been back for a week now thank GAWD! 
Scary times right now….went grocery shopping this morning and the city is literally like a ghost town. Very surreal.
At least everyone is behaving themselves though.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Tony_s , this is good stuff. Anybody post Bill Withers?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Tony_s , this is good stuff. Anybody post Bill Withers?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I don't think so…have at 'er!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GR8 Everlast tune Tony


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> GR8 Everlast tune Tony
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


 +1 Gr8 pick


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

A couple for a little different pace, maybe you like it, maybe not, could go either way


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> A couple for a little different pace, maybe you like it, maybe not, could go either way
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


The Revivalists, absolutely.
Kongo's, good stuff.
The dead south…never heard of em. Juries still out on that one.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Might have missed it above, but it is a must to include this girl. Joan Jett. Hot hot hot then, and still hot hot hot.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Joan Jett is ok BUT my baby is Lita Ford:




 :<))))))))))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Yeah, man, Lita can play too. I have always just had this thing for leather bound lesbians with fringy black hair. Suzi Quatro too. Lol.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I have always just had this thing for leather bound lesbians with fringy black hair.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Who doesn't?

Good stuff fellas…bring it on!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

There's darker places…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep…it was strange…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

But don't let go!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

When you fly the universe…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Let him play!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Since your hitting the 3 letter bands how about this one?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

HOooo BABY! More headstones!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Since your hitting the 3 letter bands how about this one?
> - LeeRoyMan


Good chit! REO was coming sooner or later…good pick.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Great tunes Tony, but the ole lady just shakes her head at me as she passes the office. 
Tough!
I like listening to the music while I'm on the computer.
But it's a delicate balancing game if I want dinner cooked. lol


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> But it s a delicate balancing game if I want dinner cooked. lol
> - LeeRoyMan


No rules here…I have to cook my own dinner anyways!

Bet you haven't heard this one in a while…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> But it s a delicate balancing game if I want dinner cooked. lol
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> No rules here…I have to cook my own dinner anyways!
> ...


 (Uriah Heep) It's been a long time since I've heard that name.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

LRB


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I sorta remember these guys from the late 70,s






First concert at the brand new Coliseum.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Keep em coming guys!
Andre…thats a great Prism tune!...buuut….I don't think you could have found a worse video of it if you tried! LOL! It was horrible!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh Hell YA! Stevie Nicks….nuf said.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mystic Highway..John Fogarty…..followed by the newer version of Lodi….then maybe a little Hotrod Heart?

And don't forget to put on them "Dancing Shoes"

CCR…."Don't look know..", Ramble Tamble, Heard it through the Grapevine…..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Two great ones, Tony. I have both those L.P.s

CCR! Amazing what John could do with one chord. My 13 yr old boy is listeneing to CCR hits, "fortunate son" I hear blastin from his room eveyday. Such a proud Dad; and he found that on his own.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Wichita


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

:<))


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

RIP Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok Tony…you just beat Andre for worst video. That was some creepy ********************!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Ok Tony…you just beat Andre for worst video. That was some creepy ********************!
> 
> - Tony_S


you dont like Rainbow Tony ?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> you dont like Rainbow Tony ?
> - GR8HUNTER


I was talking about the Benny Mardones vid….EEK!

I need to scrub my eyes and ears with some of this!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Good pick with the Kansas LR Haven't heard that one for a long time.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Love me some David Wilcox


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Some cool tunes, but I'm having a hard time keeping up with them. 
I tell you, it would be a lot easier if you would just send out Cd's…...

Listening to David now.
Enjoyed listening to Croce for a while.
Listening to the tunes while doing my Sketchup work, makes it relaxing.

Molly




(might as well just play all their hits)


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some music I play a lot at the moment.

GE Smith & David Lindley live - "play it all night long" Tone you can carve!


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ry Cooder - Everybody Ought to Treat a Stranger Right (Live in studio)


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Jackson Browne & David Lindley - Philadelphia Folk Festival 2006 - El Rayo X


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Jimmy LaFave "The Open Road"


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Someone put up The Weight earlier … good one! I learned to play it last week, fun tune.

The Band - It Makes No Difference


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Lou Gramm beats Kelly Hanson 





GR8 TUNE LeeRoy :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i hope this song makes up for benny Tony i ask for your forgiveness :<)))


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just play this, sitting in your chair, with your eyes closed….." Love is Blue"

Maybe a good "Date Night" song…..The Raspberries…"Go all the way"

maybe just a little bit….like the entire AC/DC, Live in Madrid tape?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Whats up? Everyone's been slacking off!!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Flute? In a Rock and Roll band?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Long, but….


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

You almost done with the CD's LeeRoy?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

The Hollies


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> You almost done with the CD s LeeRoy?
> 
> - Tony_S


No, but I have been saving them to my list. 
Maybe some day, if I try to figure out how to do it, I will.

Well, I better go fire up the edge bander, I got this "High End" melamine closet to build today.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Youtube( full volume headphones) AC/DC…Rocking River Platte….or Live in Madrid?

Or…..LIVE at the RITZ? GNR….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

High school oldie, Sultans of Swing


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Favorite song at the friday night roller rink, circa late 70´s. The Sweet. Ballroom Blitz


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm have an older sound system put together and a shelf built for the units. The shelf was just roughed out last night but I plan to take it down, sand, chamfer and paint it black. Once I get it all done and back in place, I am going to re-read this thread for some sounds recommendations. I might be closing in on 74 but I really like a little noise when I am working. : ).


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

No one has mentioned the GratefulDead?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> and paint it black.
> - BlasterStumps


Sounds like a request…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> No one has mentioned the GratefulDead?
> 
> - AMZ


Was never much of Deadhead….they just don't dance in my ears?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome….


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been Up the Country!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Peace brothers….


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I really wanna know..


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Roll on!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

One word….*EPIC*


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Much prefer a little "Mama Kin.."


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Blue on Black….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Not sure if this has been played.
4/20


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

It's always 420 in Canada…

I'll counter your Kenny Wayne with Some Stevie Ray!
I love this Vid. Pay attention at about 2:35 into it. String pops…dude doesn't miss a lick!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

You wanna talk bad boys. Elvis, nah, not so much. Dylan, nah, not so much. Jerry Lee Lewis, ya, okay. Little Richy, ehh, maybe. But this guy was BAD BAD BAD. And--First!

Hank Williams: Move It On Over

Quite possibly the first rock-n-roll song ever recorded, 1947.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Sorry this ain't no Hank song but it's a descent one. 

Dave Mathews ( doing a Neil Young song I think?)
Cortez





It's a 2fer Wednesday.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

:<))


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> You wanna talk bad boys. Elvis, nah, not so much. Dylan, nah, not so much. Jerry Lee Lewis, ya, okay. Little Richy, ehh, maybe. But this guy was BAD BAD BAD. And--First!
> 
> Hank Williams: Move It On Over
> 
> ...


Never been a big country fan at all. If I had to pick an era though it would have to be the 70's bad boys.
I like this version of move it on over a little better


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Dave Mathews ( doing a Neil Young song I think?)
> Cortez
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Awesome play! 
Yep, it's a Neil Young cover….Neil Young sucks.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Damn….you guys are on FIRE tonight!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Not sure if I threw this one up yet?
Gotta be the best nonsensical rock tune ever recorded….


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Rush 2112! Embed from youtube doesn't seem to work Tony. How are you doing it?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Black, and Im a stray cat sitting on a fence.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

a funny tune :<))




GREEN AS A BULLFROG STICKY AS GLUE

MIGHT BE TOO HEAVY FOR SOME :<)))















THIS IS LAST SONG FROM THE 80s promise :<))))


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Did you think Johnny Depp was only a pirate?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Get them feet a moving….

Anything Goes….from Guns & Roses…Appetite for Destruction Album…in fact, just play the entire album…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Embed from youtube doesn t seem to work Tony. How are you doing it?
> - Foghorn


I use this code generator nice and simple for the computer illiterate like me!

Just a simple copy and paste, then hit 'generate my script' copy and paste the code below, and bobs yer uncle!
When I copy the generated script, I only copy part of the code, from 'object…to…object' If you post the whole script it generates an add for the website as well.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Pretenders. Middle of the Road. Another HOT lady.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Embed from youtube doesn t seem to work Tony. How are you doing it?
> - Foghorn
> 
> I use this code generator nice and simple for the computer illiterate like me!
> ...


Cool. I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

The boys are back in town


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> did you see joe diffe just died from the virus,only 61.
> 
> - pottz


 Old Joe lived a very hard life, and was likely not much longer for this Earth with or without Covid.

This has been a good read. I downloaded some new tunes from it.

A contribution from the funny farm.

Golden Earring






I always kinda liked what Knopfler could do with a guitar.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> - Foghorn


Thats good stuff. It's a rainy coolish day, and I've been at the U tube listening to them, trying to figure out which of their Cd''s to buy. I think I'm liking the one with Amanda Shires on it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

you can check out anytime BUT you can never leave :<))

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Look at you guys gettin all fancy.
How about some Orianthi…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Truth
The blues won't ever leave me alone…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Did someone mention the blues?
There was talk of Alvin earlier in the thread but I don't think anyone posted any…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

One of the kings of blues, Muddy waters….playing with the Stones in '81.
Some good licks, but this ones just fun to watch…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice tunes, I like them.
Thanks


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Not sure if this has been played or not.
Outlaws


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Remember this shelf? Painted black now. 









I'm enjoying the sounds in the workshop. Makes it nice. I appreciate all the recommendations on the different music. I will be going back thru the thread now.


----------



## RykerMcdermot (May 8, 2020)

Been listening to "better living through chemistry" by qotsa, that song is soooo good.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

OH Myyyyyyy
Top comment…
"I hope that microphone was at least 18 years old."


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Up go the flaps…down go the wheels..


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

She gots a set of lungs on her, don't she?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Whack for my daddy, oh…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Had me one of those once…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Had my hand on the dollar bill and the dollar bill flew away!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Just Badass…
Gotta learn how to groove like Ray Thomas!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't remember if I posted this one, but who cares. It's awesome!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Jackie made me blue…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> She gots a set of lungs on her, don t she?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Oh hell yes!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

:<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

take a trip and never leave the farm :<)))


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Cleaning my shop and picking up some tools when the disc player started playing The Tractors, Boogie Woogie Choo Choo Train. I turned it up, loud. : )


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

These days I am a big fan of acoustic


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Good stuff Rick.
Here's a more mellow one by an awesome musician…

Playing a Greenfield guitar….this guy is a craftsman in the truest sense.
Hour long video I thought I might watch 5-10 minutes of, or just skip through….an hour later…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Something on Youtube, lately….can't get the music out of my head….Ciccassian/ Ubyh dances…..by the Hational Dance Company….


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Playing a Greenfield guitar….this guy is a craftsman in the truest sense.
> Hour long video I thought I might watch 5-10 minutes of, or just skip through….an hour later…
> - Tony_S


I've watched the Greenfield video 2 or 3 times, total dedication to craftsmanship.

I follow Candy Rat Records and they have some amazing acoustic talent. 
Playlist:


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Headbangers Ball


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Some Robert Plant


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn fine LeeRoy…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

'Cause the streets are filled with bad goings-on


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Damn fine LeeRoy…
> 
> CHILLIWACK
> 
> - Tony_S


Canadian Classic, rocks


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

If the stair business dies, you can always fall back on your DJ skills !!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> If the stair business dies, you can always fall back on your DJ skills !!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan




Love me a good tramp..


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I had a Maggie May once upon a time…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

And a Doobie or two….orr…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Good Stuff LeeRoy!
Your last name ain't Brown is it? You got a thoity two gun in your pocket for fun?


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Freddie King killing it.
I like listening to the blues, but, only every once in a while. 
Good break from everything else.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ohhhhh big smile SUPERTRAMP!
What method do you use to insert the videos?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Freddie King killing it.
> I like listening to the blues, but, only every once in a while.
> Good break from everything else.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Freddie was bad. One of the three Kings of the blues. Freddie, Albert and BB. Hard to believe he was making that music 60 years ago. Been dead nearly 50 years now.

Then you got the 10 year old banjo pickers


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Ohhhhh big smile SUPERTRAMP!
> What method do you use to insert the videos?
> - mafe


I use this script generator.
https://scriptgenerator.net/valid-xhtml-youtube-embed-code/
Just copy and past the youtube link/url and hit "generate my script". It'll generate a code that you can copy and paste with your post. 
When you copy the code, just copy the text from 'object' to 'object'. If you copy below that, it'll generate an add with your video.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Never gets old….
Ray Thomas does the most badass 'Dad dance' EVER.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Tony, I'm beginning to think you have access to my music library!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Couldn't tell you the last time I saw a pinball machine…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Tony, I m beginning to think you have access to my music library!
> 
> - Foghorn


Glad you're enjoying Darrel. 
Post away…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

The fathers of Metal…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

If she'd lived another 50 years….I can't imagine.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Madman without a doubt….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Hmmm, 
busy much your self…..

I'm not complaining though.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> If she d lived another 50 years….I can t imagine.
> 
> - Tony_S


Kris Kristofferson wrote that and planned to put it out on a single. Then he heard Janis' version and decided against it.

On a similar note, the night before Clapton was going to do a cover of Hey Joe, George Harrison called him up and said there's this fantastic American cat named Jimi Hendrix playing tonight in London. Let's go check him out. They did. Clapton heard Jimi's version of Hey Joe and decided against doing his


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you.

;-)
I always feel like I can fly like a bird, through the streets of a big city, listening to this one.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Judas Priest …..Painkiller ( video) Victim of Changes, Worth Fighting for, cool down with Diamonds & Rust (Live)

Now..IF you have a bit of time to kill…Outlaws…..Ghost Riders….then Green Grass and High Tides….

Then maybe a bit of Doobie Brothers…."China Grove"


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Willie and his boy Lukas

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

War was the first concert I ever went to.
UNLV Artimus Ham Concert Hall 1973ish
It smelled funny, people were smoking weird cigarettes…...


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> War was the first concert I ever went to.
> UNLV Artimus Ham Concert Hall 1973ish
> It smelled funny, people were smoking weird cigarettes…...
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


"I reached down for a weed to chew on".


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> War was the first concert I ever went to.
> UNLV Artimus Ham Concert Hall 1973ish
> It smelled funny, people were smoking weird cigarettes…...
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Cool, LeeRoyMan. That double live album is in my top 5 all time best. Not a bad track on it. Under rated band.

Great music, Foghorn. Never heard of Band of Heathens. Thanks

Here's Bernard Allison's homage to his late father, Luther. Both great blues musicians. "Don't be confused. He's just going home y'all. Just keep your cool."

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

What the hell Leeyroy!? Do I have to do everything!?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Who's your daddy?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Ohhh Mary….


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Goin gunnin….


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

No one told you when to run…you missed the starting gun…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I love it…REALLY love it.
Except for Bohnams son they were all about 65 years old in this vid . Like it was yesterday…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> What the hell Leeyroy!? Do I have to do everything!?
> 
> - Tony_S


Yes…..
I can't keep up with you..
They have been playing a lot of Jethro Tull on my stations lately. Good to hear every once in a while.
Used to have a few of his 8 tracks….


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Jethro Tull was one of the first concerts I went to back in the late 70's. Thick as a Brick? Took me a while to get used to all the flute but they sure grew on me over the years.

Here's another oldie.

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

Betty Davis


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

Love Elvis


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Betty Davis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah boy +1 for the Betty Davis.

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> Day 10 of a 14 day isolation…losing my friggin mind…
> 
> - Tony_S


Morning Tony, 
I just saw this thread this morning, Not sure the story of why you're in Quarantine, did you travel somewhere? The world is clearly messed up, anyways hang in there, actually, you are probably out now.

Not sure if you like Classical Music here's a link to something I learned after I restored the guitar.




Although after watching it you may prefer to be back in Quarantine.

The project is this one
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418064

Cheers
Anthony (Hong Kong)


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Day 10 of a 14 day isolation…losing my friggin mind…
> 
> - Tony_S
> 
> ...


Hey Anthony
That was a year ago now. Dodged a few covid bullets since then, but all is well.
I can't say I like Classical per say, but I like most anything played on an acoustic. Good job on the restore and the vid. I enjoyed both. 
Even though I don't play guitar myself, I'm pretty sure I did in another life….Maybe one day.
Greenfield guitars has some pretty awesome artists on his youtube page…check it out, you might like.

He builds some pretty badass guitars as well…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

The best….


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Some awesome artists gathered together…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

More legends…and a wicked jam by Prince.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

David Gilmour…responsible for one of the most famous rock riffs ever produced.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

He changed the world before he left…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Hard Rock at it's finest…How Angus doesn't have brain damage after 50 years?? Hardcore…


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

> He changed the world before he left…
> 
> - Tony_S


pffft…Elvis changed the world.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> pffft…Elvis changed the world.
> 
> - CommonJoe


Pffft….Yep..So did the Beatles…Not much interest in them either.
If Elvis the pelvis makes you smile, post away! No rules here.

*Hey Joe*


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

How about a wood working video


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

> How about a wood working video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, how many of you actually watched it to the end, don't lie


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> How about a wood working video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No lie…I didn't even start watching it let alone get to the end! lol! 
I saw that it was Elvis Parsley and hit close so fast I think the cursor made wind…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I just filled up….and now..


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Blue collar champion…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Rinji news o moshiagemasu
Rinji news o moshiagemasu
Godzilla ga Ginza hoomen e mukatte imasu
Daishkyu hinan ********************e kudasai
Daishkyu hinan ********************e kudasai


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

He said, "Son, son, you've gone too far 'Cause smokin' and trippin' is all that you do"


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Foreigner brings back some highscholl memories for sure as do these guys.

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

And these guys.

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

And these.

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Slow things down a bit while sipping a whiskey and contemplating.

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I like her voice. 
Back to Black…Rehab…You know I'm no Good
All great songs
Tragic ending to another talented artist.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> I like her voice.
> Back to Black…Rehab…You know I m no Good
> All great songs
> Tragic ending to another talented artist.
> ...


Angelina Jordan is a bit of a reincarnation of Amy.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

One of the best chics in the biz….nah…she is the best.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

For a good time…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

It always keeps turning…


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Get valid XHTML YouTube embed code for your website


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

May not be your type of music, but this 12 year old girl had star written all over her

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Can anybody help? When I use the code generator this is what I get.
Using Chrome browser.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Can anybody help? When I use the code generator this is what I get.
> Using Chrome browser.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I'll help you. Stick to woodworking.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Can anybody help? When I use the code generator this is what I get.
> Using Chrome browser.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> ...


LOL Good call…


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Can anybody help? When I use the code generator this is what I get.
Using Chrome browser.

- LeeRoyMan
[/QUOTE]
Are you pasting the URL from the browser bar or pasting the "share" link from youtube? It needs to be the URL. Other than that, no suggestions.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Was posting the "share" link. 
Tested the URL and I think it worked.

Thanks

Test:


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Was posting the "share" link.
> Tested the URL and I think it worked.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Think you did it right but video shows, Video Unavailable - This video is private


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Now check.
Trust me though, you're not missing anything…LOL


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Now check.
> Trust me though, you re not missing anything…LOL
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Got it. That's your father or grandfather?


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

Don't feel too bad. The first time my wife and I got Covid was in March 2020. I was sick for a month and didn't go anywhere for 6 weeks. Yes, I'm old and have health problems. 
The second time was in February 2021. Only sick for 3 weeks and finally left the house at the end of week 4.
The only problem is, every time I go to the doctor what ever is wrong the quack blames in on Covid.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Kickin' it on a Sunday morning…


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Headstones *Baaabyyy*


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Sing it Mr. Osbourne…while your brain isn't cooked…


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

OK, I clicked on her because I thought she was cute.
Turns out she can actually drum, and is a delight to watch.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm going Home….


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

application/x-shockwave-fla


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

As a way to motivate me to head to the shop…

Judas Priest: Painkiller

And, YES that is a single drummer…..


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> As a way to motivate me to head to the shop…
> 
> Judas Priest: Painkiller
> 
> ...


<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sometimes I get in a mood and play MTV Unplugged Nirvana, it makes me sad and happy in a way I can't put into words.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Some classic Aaron Tippin, more appropriate now than ever.





Something new, ironically from a Canadian.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

I have not been following this forum much…Good one though…

As an old timer, I'd like to bring up a lost song, at least I never hear it anywhere, even in the greatest hits revivals…

Look it up, I don't do the computer thing very well, sorry..

Look up " I've got a line on you" by Spirit…One of the best rock songs ever, IMHO…I know a lot of the younger folks probably never heard of them….Look them up, I'm sure you will be pleasantly surprised…

One other thing…Hey Tony, I love your avatar…Did you draw that? Very cool…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I have not been following this forum much…Good one though…
> 
> As an old timer, I d like to bring up a lost song, at least I never hear it anywhere, even in the greatest hits revivals…
> 
> ...


 ^ Good one, haven't heard it in a while.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

LeeRoyMan, thanks for that…

By the way, I listen to different music at different times…

When I'm in a creative mood, I listen to "new age, or zen", music, because there are no vocals or words to distract my thoughts….Think about it, While you are trying to think, soneone is jabbering about something…

But when i'm working I either listen to Blues or bluegrass…
Love the instrumentals in bluegrass, and love the harmonica with the blues…

Cool man…


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> I have not been following this forum much…Good one though…
> 
> As an old timer, I d like to bring up a lost song, at least I never hear it anywhere, even in the greatest hits revivals…
> 
> ...


No one hit wonder they

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

If you enjoy boogie woogie on the piano or digital piano, check out Ladyva. Some play faster, some play it adding in more but Ladyva just plays it right. : )


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Short oldie..


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

For the downtrodden among us pondering their fate:

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Some classic Aaron Tippin, more appropriate now than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite the contrast, from Classic to Crap PLEASE no Justin Bieber!


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------

